# Garnett available? (Threads merged)



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Garnett is available afterall?*

Knicks and T-Wolves in "on-going discussions"? 

Odom, Bynum, Slava and Miami's first for KG is a better offer than Hardaway and Frye.

If this is true, maybe KG really could end up in a Laker uni. Howabout we make this a thread for all KG-related stuff until Thursday?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*

ugh!! Damnit! I really real real good feeling about Bynum! I still think we should keep him. :whoknows: 

How bout Odom, Cook, Slava and the Miami pick.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*

Ugh I hate rumors.. I'll just wait for nothing to happen.. :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*



Brian34Cook said:


> Ugh I hate rumors.. I'll just wait for nothing to happen.. :laugh:



:laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Knicks and T-Wolves in "on-going discussions"?
> 
> Odom, Bynum, Slava and Miami's first for KG is a better offer than Hardaway and Frye.
> 
> If this is true, maybe KG really could end up in a Laker uni. Howabout we make this a thread for all KG-related stuff until Thursday?


No it's not... You have an already proven rookie, plus massive salary cap relief from the Knicks, and you have Miamis first round pick (probably in the 20's) an unproven rookie, and Lamar Odom. If you're a rebuiling team, which would you take?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*

When is the trade deadline, next Thursday?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*

No this Thursday, 3 ET


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*



S-Star said:


> No it's not... You have an already proven rookie, plus massive salary cap relief from the Knicks, and you have Miamis first round pick (probably in the 20's) an unproven rookie, and Lamar Odom. If you're a rebuiling team, which would you take?


Cap room and Channing Frye is a crappy deal for KG. If they're getting a bunch of picks and maybe Robinson, Lee or Ariza, it's a different issue.

Otherwise, the Lakers have a better offer. The Knicks' deal would be like the Lakers trading Kobe for Gordon and Thomas....bad deal.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*

Honestly why is it so hard for Laker fans to give up?

It was obvious Artest wasn't coming here, or Francis, and Laker fans talked them up forever. Hell freaking Marcus Banks was rumored to be coming over here on like 63 different occasions.

Just give it up, Garnett won't be a Laker. 

I can't wait until Thursday.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*

Whenever things happens, it won't trade KG away.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Honestly why is it so hard for Laker fans to give up?
> 
> It was obvious Artest wasn't coming here, or Francis, and Laker fans talked them up forever. Hell freaking Marcus Banks was rumored to be coming over here on like 63 different occasions.
> 
> ...



True. I feel bad for all the suckers that buy into these rumors. Over the last two years people on LG and CL have been posting as insiders and have produced NOTHING. But everytime they say theres a possible deal, everyone acts like they are batting 100 percent, when they are batting zero.

realgm in terms of laker news is no better, they have only predicted trades that were already widely speculated in the media.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*

I don't see KG coming over to the Lakers, but like always, anything is possible.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*

Not sure if this has been posted or not... but here it is:

*They probably won't happen, but we can hope* 



> Kevin Garnett to the Lakers
> 
> Other teams interested: Knicks, Bulls
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5352122


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Garnett is available afterall?*

^
^
^
^
Alright enough of this. THERE WILL BE NO TRADE FOR THE LAKERS. If they do, the Carlos Boozer trade looks more probable.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Lakers make a late push for Garnett*

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5352122 



> Dime Magazine reported on Wednesday night that they have been hearing that the Lakers are making a late push for Kevin Garnett.
> 
> Any such scenario would likely include Lamar Odom, who has been having a disappointing season, as well as young center Andrew Bynum.


ya w/e
great to dream though


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lakers make a late push for Garnett*

Not Happening!!!


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lakers make a late push for Garnett*



Teezy said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5352122
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers make a late push for Garnett*

Already posted that. =D

I know it isn't going to happen most likely, but doesn't hurt to have a discussion over it. Also shows Lakers ARE trying to get KG, and Mitch is actually trying to do something.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lakers make a late push for Garnett*

KG and Kobe (Just a wet dream)


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lakers make a late push for Garnett*



Eternal said:


> *I know it isn't going to happen most likely*...


Speak the truth :cheers:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Crap! Looks like the Suns might be trying to trade for KG in a deal centered around Marion.

If the Suns offer up Marion for KG, we are ****ed. Not only do we miss out on KG, but the Suns become unstoppable. Nash/KG/Amare...are you F-ing kidding me?

The T-Wolves could probably push for guys like Diaw, Jones or Barbosa to be included too. Please Phoenix...be convinced not to trade The Matrix by his performance tonight! :gopray:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

ESPN has KG heading to New York posted everywhere. =/


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG ITS OFFICIAL KG HAS BEEN TRADED TO THE LAKERS HOLY HOLY SHHHHIII 

ITS BEEN REPORTED CHECK OUT ESPN.COM BREAKING NEWS BY STEPHEN A SMITH 

























jk...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Crap! Looks like the Suns might be trying to trade for KG in a deal centered around Marion.
> 
> If the Suns offer up Marion for KG, we are ****ed. Not only do we miss out on KG, but the Suns become unstoppable. Nash/KG/Amare...are you F-ing kidding me?
> 
> The T-Wolves could probably push for guys like Diaw, Jones or Barbosa to be included too. Please Phoenix...be convinced not to trade The Matrix by his performance tonight! :gopray:



I doubt the Suns trade Marion.


I'm not against it because I know these 44pt games are very rare for Marion. (His first)

But I'm just wondering how well that would work with KG and Amare.


Its very intriguing....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

With all of this talk about the Lakers and Knicks, the KG trade can really be about the Suns and nobody knows about it!!!! (KG wants a title  )

That will be a freakishly good team if and only if *chemistry* is still there. Marion has played with nash for nearly two seasons and really fits in the system with Nash. With KG, they will have to start all over with the bonding processes(especial since he plays PF). The Suns also have to take in accout that Garnett is not as athletic as Marion is or at least not anymore, which may where him down in the Suns offense. For 11 seasons, KG has played in a half court dominate setting. Here, In Fast Break Land, He will have to constantly run up and down the floor - most likley causing injuries (KG has said to be sore).
Ultimately, it seems strange for the Suns to think about a trade unless their planning for the future becasue right now their chemistry is very high and cruising and once Amare comes back they wont need any help - maybe make it to the finals


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I read on the Suns board that in a post game interview on Wednesday Marion said he knew about the trade rumors and that is what motivated him. (He had 44 points) IMO the fact that Marion was surprised the reporter knew about the rumor makes it have much more credibility.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> I read on the Suns board that in a post game interview on Wednesday Marion said he knew about the trade rumors and that is what motivated him. (He had 44 points) IMO the fact that Marion was surprised the reporter knew about the rumor makes it have much more credibility.


Until Amare comes back, this trade may possibly hurt the Suns, because there is nobody else on that team that can replace Marion at the 3, which then forces the Suns to change there style of play were KG is more effective during that time being. Usualy when the Suns add or change players it matches their set system. KG does not match. The trade can happen though.....I can here it now, "KG traded to suns for Marion, ect... 2:45 pm Thursday"  - *"Woe To All Those That Are In The Pacific Division!!" *


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man am sick of this!!!!
Whats going to happen?????? I dout I can sleep tonight


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Steez said:


> Man am sick of this!!!!
> Whats going to happen?????? I dout *I can sleep tonight*


 
LOL.......Boy are you taking this seriously....


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nash
Bell
Jones
KG
Thomas/Amare

With the way the Suns space the floor it is going to be nearly impossible to shut down the post without leaving guys wide open for 3's. If they did this I think they would be better than the Spurs.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I just saw this on CL



> Usually I don't do message boards, but I was just talking with my brother about the lakers and seeing how he is very high up in the organization then I feel confident that this information is correct.
> 
> I just found out 20 minutes ago that the Lakers have traded Lamar Odom and Kwame Brown in a 3 team trade that sent Garnett, Jaric, and Delk to the Lakers...Odom, George, and Brown to the T-Wolves and a future second round pick...The Hawks get Vujacic and cash.
> 
> This is the deal that I heard is 99% done. Enjoy.


LOL, says its 99% done


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

> Newsday: Francis Deal Part Of KG Strategy?
> 
> Greg Logan/Newsday - Executives and personnel experts around the league questioned the odd coupling of Stephon Marubry and Steve Francis, and said Larry Brown was not in favor and suggested yesterday's deal was part of a risky long-term strategy by Isiah Thomas to trade for superstar Minnesota forward Kevin Garnett this summer.
> 
> "Isiah has put a lot of talented players on their roster, but it remains to be seen if they fit together," the NBA GM said. "Chemistry is important. The Knicks have a lot of firepower, but Larry likes to play defense. Francis doesn't seem like his type. Larry wants hard-nosed players."


[READ]


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Steez said:


> I just saw this on CL
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, says its 99% done


Your killing me man. I know this deal won't happen but no matter how hard I try I keep believing these types of things. Thank God the trade deadline is only 11.5 hours away.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

I kind of don't wanna trade for Garnett if we give up both Bynum and Odom. Keep one only. Why the heck did we use the luxury tax rule on Brian Grant, he is very important to match salaries. Wah!


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> I kind of don't wanna trade for Garnett if we give up both Bynum and Odom. Keep one only. Why the heck did we use the luxury tax rule on Brian Grant, he is very important to match salaries. Wah!


Even if those those two were offered, Minnesota would vomit on the offer, so taking one out wouldn't even get a slight glance from the Timberwolves.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

ieatbabies said:


> Even if those those two were offered, Minnesota would vomit on the offer, so taking one out wouldn't even get a slight glance from the Timberwolves.


I just read that it is most likely that we are not going to get Garnett or TMac... but that we are getting Derek Anderson.

THere have been rumours going around that we might get a combo guard and not KG, and I think Derek Anderson is it. I wouldnt mind Derek Anderson, I love his game. If he gets touchs within our offence, he'll avg a good 15 ppg. Thing is, Rockets want Geoge and PJax is not willing to give up George either now because he has regained his athleticism and hes the only one other then Kobe that really knows the Triangle.....

about 2 more hours left.... if a trade does happen, its this one... nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

ERR I woke up to see that only Earl Watson has been traded????

Dammit! coulda got 2 more hours of sleep! F it, am goin to sleep... come back after trade deadline and just see wat happened... am sick of waiting, gonna get a heart attack!


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

Looks good to me :cheers:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Toss2Moss said:


> Looks good to me :cheers:


NOT HAPPENING!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think it's most likely that there *will not* be anymore trades that were bigger than the Francis trade. The Knicks messed up. They should have traded Crawford(If the Magic want him) and not Penny to the Magic. There they a trading guards (Not adding one). Then they can use Hardaway and maybe a rookie guard to get Kenyon Martin. The Nuggets can finaly get rid of K-Mart and have cap relief in return. And the Knicks adding Kenyon in the mix, still making the team expensive, but a lot more balance making them at least competitive for the time being. Right now they just have Francis on the hope that he can mesh or that the Wolves still want to trade garnett in the summer.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Twenty mins before the dead line. Who's getting traded? I think the next trade will be J.R. Smith. I also tought that Peirce would go but I think that the Celtics still want to keep him (Poor Peirce  )


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Times Up. Who's Moving!?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

No More Trades.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WTF thats it????

Can trades still happen if they have already been sent out??
That is saaaaaaaaaaad... waiting and all that discussion then Watson gets traded and thats it.... that is sad


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Steez said:


> WTF thats it????
> 
> Can trades still happen if they have already been sent out??
> That is saaaaaaaaaaad... waiting and all that discussion then Watson gets traded and thats it.... that is sad


I believe that any deals that have been reported to the League Office as being "in the works" can still be finalized and go through. That's what I've heard from a few peeps.

I guess we'll have to wait until the Summer to make our run at KG now. Just like last year....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man, I woulda loved to have Derek Anderson here with us... freggin Mitch! YOU SON OF A MITCH!!!!
You could have got him!... Miami Heat got him now for Gerald Fitch... (who??)

dammit!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

so we get anyone? I've been sleeping all day :rofl:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nobody yet, but there could still be a deal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the deadline allready passed


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Right, but deals can still be done, and there is expected to be a couple more, they just haven't been announced yet. As long as they were sent to the league office, before deadline.

I doubt Lakers made any though.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

no fool, just give it up, its over lol no trades just as realistically expected


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

these so called "cool" buddy of mine just told me the lakers traded LO n miami's first pick for the expiring contract of tim thomas ben gordon and chris duhon.









****.. i'm so bummed out that lakers didnt trade anyone.. this sucks..

atless they could of traded slava's expiring contract for something..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Steez said:


> WTF thats it????
> 
> Can trades still happen if they have already been sent out??
> That is saaaaaaaaaaad... waiting and all that discussion then Watson gets traded and thats it.... that is sad


I warned you didn't I?


----------

